# American teen accused of eating evidence after alleged robbery attempt



## NicNak (May 16, 2009)

American teen accused of eating evidence after alleged robbery attempt
The Associated Press
Saturday, May 16, 2009 

WINSTON-SALEM, N.C. — Authorities say a North Carolina teen who was thwarted as he tried to rob a store with a banana ate it before they could arrive. 

Winston-Salem authorities say 17-year-old John Szwalla held the banana under his shirt when he entered the store Thursday, saying he had a gun and demanded money. 

Owner Bobby Ray Mabe says he and a customer jumped Szwalla, holding him until deputies arrived. While they waited, Mabe says the teen ate the banana. 

Mabe says deputies took pictures of the banana peel. 

Forsyth County Sheriff's office spokesman Maj. Brad Stanley says deputies joked about charging Szwalla with destroying evidence. 

Szwalla faces a charge of attempted armed robbery. Jail officials say he doesn't have a lawyer.


----------



## Halo (May 16, 2009)

*Re: American teen accused of eating evidence after allged robbery attempt*

A banana....come on at least get creative and use a hairdryer or curling iron.....sheesh 

Although possibly really smart because it would then become he said/she said as to whether there actually was the use of a banana in the holdup barring that there is no video cameras....if there is no evidence who do you believe?

But the destroying evidence is going a little too far :lol:


----------



## NicNak (May 16, 2009)

> Mabe says deputies took pictures of the banana peel.



They did have the banana peel left for evidence :funny:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 16, 2009)

Evidence of what, though? Unlawful snacking?


----------



## Halo (May 16, 2009)

David Baxter said:


> Evidence of what, though? Unlawful snacking?



:rofl:  Unlawful snacking...:loveit:


----------



## NicNak (May 17, 2009)

I thought this artical was halarious in so many ways when I read it.

It is like something that would be posted on The Onion 

It is strange, but apparently true, this one.

I love this part of the artical too.


> Forsyth County Sheriff's office spokesman Maj. Brad Stanley says deputies joked about charging Szwalla with destroying evidence.



:rofl:


----------



## Andy (May 17, 2009)

And they say young Americans aren't making healthy snack choices...:funky:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (May 17, 2009)

:lol: Now THAT is comedy!


----------



## NicNak (May 17, 2009)

STP said:


> And they say young Americans aren't making healthy snack choices...:funky:



:clap:  :funny:  That is brilliant.  Thank you SmirkingThroughPlatitudes!


----------

